# Storage for Outdoor Gear



## Baldgeeza (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi All

I found a job in AD and will be moving over in December. I fancy the apartment life but being an avid mountain biker, camper, motorcyclist and enthusiastic about anything else outdoorish, I am thinking I will need some storage for all my stuff. I am after some suggestions from other outdoor enthusiasts living in apartments.

Is self-storage the only option?

Any advice greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There is a company that make storage boxes for your car parking space and you can still park your car underneath, failing that a cheap wardrobe from Dubizzle put on the balcony.

I think this was the company but my connection is very bad at the moment and it's not loading - http://yourspace.ae/


----------

